# Suggestions Pls ! FIFA 09 or Pro Evolution Soccer 09 ?



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi,

        Like the title suggests i would like suggestions as to  whether i should go in for Fifa 09 or Pro Evolution Soccer 2009 .... Preferably from somebody who has played it both .... I am a regular as far as the Fifa series is concerned and have been playing  Fifa 08 untill recently ,waiting for the 09 prices to come down ....... I have heard from some ,that some of the Pro-Evolution versions were better than that of Fifa  .... So i would like some suggestions on 09 versions of both . 

Also can a Fifa player migrate to Pro-Evolution without much of a problem ? ..... 
And  It would  be really nice if somebody could review  pro Evolution 2009

PS : I have already checked IGN/gamespot user ratings/reviews . I would like some user reviews/suggestions


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 28, 2009)

If u r a fifa fan the migration should be difficult becoz the gameplay is entirely diffnt in PES
i hav played fifa08 and pes08 also fifa09 but not pes09.I didnt like the gameplay of pes08 comparing fifa08.
The main difference is that in fifa is the player is in ur complete control no much auto moves.But in Pes ther is lot of automoves


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 28, 2009)

Go for PES 2009. FIFA 09 on the PC plain sucks.

Search the forums, there were a couple of review threads on both.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jan 28, 2009)

GO 4 PES09 and try Gaming Access Patches.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 28, 2009)

Are all Teams/leagues featured in PES ??

I heard that EA has exclusive rights to the names of certain leagues/teams and so some of them are not featured in PES ??

Please clarify ?

Also pls answer the following too

1. How many of you use a gamepads for playing football ? .... Fifa 08 did not properly detect my zebronics gamepad [Right yoke stick was nt detected] so i was forced to play without some of the moves ... I found it too difficult to play it with keyboard , but just curious to know if its possible to effectively play with the keyboard .

2. What about the music in Fifa 09 ? ..... Some of the 08 tracks were really good , i especially loved Fa Fa Fa [Datarock ?] ...... I hope its as good in Fifa 09


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 28, 2009)

Depends on what you mean by 'all teams'. PES has the English Premier League, La Liga, Italian Serie A and some other leagues as well. Several national teams are present, although some teams don't feature accurate representations of players. The team strips are not like the real ones because of licensing issues, but that can be easily corrected through patches.

If you're looking for gameplay, PES 2009 is the way forward. Maybe FIFA 09 will offer you more teams, stadiums etc but in the end a game is meant to be enjoyed by playing, not just by watching the 'splendid' visuals.

Check out my little review for some screenshots. Don't miss the football that is as big as a basketball!!


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 28, 2009)

Hell , that one was really a comprehensive review ! .... answered most of my questions regarding FIFA ..... Really good  Review 

What about the in-game music in both FIFA 09 and PES 09 ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks! 

As for the music, FIFA 09 has loads of tracks but liking them depends on the listener's taste. PES 2009 also has a nice playlist, although for some reason you'll feel as if you're hearing the same 4-5 songs again and again.

Another plus point for PES is the authentic licensed Champions League. It's bloody brilliant!!

Also take a look at these threads:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99879

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99459


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 28, 2009)

Forgot something !
And what about the commentary ... Does Andy Gray [and Clive] come in the PES ?? if not who else are the commentators


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2009)

I must say, the commentary in PES is not one of its strong points. The commentators are Mark Lawrenson and Jon Champion. Not too bad, but definitely not top-notch.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 29, 2009)

PES09 is a great game. There are tons of patches available to change unlicensed names, kits, etc. (I'm using j0k3r's patch now, from GamingAccess) 

Graphically, many have told me that PES is pretty neck-to-neck with FIFA09(Since I havent played FIFA09)

Gameplay is something which is far better in PES than in FIFA08 (cant say about FIFA09 as I dont have it)

You have a Become A Legend Mode, where (after importing your face into the game using a scanned picture, camera, etc) you start small as a 17 year old teen, playing in a scout match and work your way up (with transfers,negotiations et all  ) to making to your favourite team.

Then there is the Champions League Mode, where (of course) you can play any team (with all the chanting, the "Champions" anthem and all the frills) of your choice.

Replays are far better manipulated in PES than in FIFA08 (again, cant say about FIFA09)

And lastly, commentary is good, but you will find it repetitive after about a week or so. (then again, it does get repetitive on FIFA too  )


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Try Esteban's patch. It's the best one out there!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Try Esteban's patch. It's the best one out there!!


Where is it?
GamingAccess Forums are a bit disorganized


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2009)

Here:

*rapidshare.com/files/164566390/PEP2009ver1_7a.zip

OR

*www.sendspace.com/file/quaxhr

The thread is here:

*forums.evo-web.co.uk/showthread.php?t=50661

You'll need to register, though.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Gamingaccess Community Patch 2.5 is also good.
Almost hav everything.
All teams,
Faces,
Stadiums.

Here is d link

*downloads.gamingaccess.com/index.php?file_id=36051


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, and here's a little something for graphics comparison between FIFA 09 and PES 2009:

*Frank Lampard in FIFA 09*

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_FIFA092008-10-1200-42-26-71.jpg

*Frank Lampard in PES 2009*

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092008-11-0420-41-33-29.jpg

And just take a look at the size of the football:

*'Football' in FIFA 09*

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_FIFA092008-10-1022-49-25-06.jpg

*'Football' in PES 2009*

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_pes20092008-11-0115-08-14-68.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 29, 2009)

If you had zoomed into the ball in the PES pic, then yopu'll see that they7 are in proportion withe the environment


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^ No, the ball really IS bigger than normal in FIFA!!

Check out the official forum for the PC version. People are tearing out their hair over this game.  

Heres' another one:

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_FIFA092008-10-1201-03-14-21.jpg

Here's the proof:



> · Ball Size: The ball size was not changed this year at all. It's a trade-off between how it looks in the NIS's and how it looks from the main gameplay camera. The ball is the size it is based previous usability feedback from the gameplay camera. I can tell that this is an important issue for you guys – we'll look into possibly handling both situations through different sizes for different cameras, but that will have to wait for next year due to the potential knock-on effects of a change like that.



*ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/41543/EA-Clarifies-FIFA-09-PC-Comments


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 29, 2009)

Who cares how big the balls are


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Unless they are related to the human anatomy, no one does actually!


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the info , i think i ll get FIFA 09 and PES 2009 Demo ... after i get used to PES 09 demo hopefully i can shift to PES completely .....

And Yeah i am a Blue too 

My fav teams are Chelsea , Lyon , Sevilla & Bayern Munich


----------



## prakash.gourav (Feb 3, 2009)

F**k fifa... Nd ea too...


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Feb 3, 2009)

I also have heard about PES being better than FIFA. But I'm FIFA fan through and through. I first played FIFA 96 must say those editions were much better than some editions released in the middle years!!! I have played 1996, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008 and now playing 2009!!! 

The main thing about any sports game is making it look as real as possible, the players, stadiums, referees, commentary and the works. If the environment and the players don't look real and life like then half the fun is gone. Frank Lampard looks very different in PES 09. I would found it really difficult to recognize him if the name was not given to the pic. For example, would you like to score a goal with Rooney are somebody who looks like Rooney?    

In that sense, FIFA 09 is awesome. EA has taken painstaking efforts to make every player look unique. Even the Division 3 players look great on the field when playing. The menu graphics have a sleek look to it. The in game videos are great. 

The game play has improved in FIFA 09 although not much, passing has been made difficult and scoring long distance goals are easier now!!! They have changed the whole keyboard layout for the game... that's the one major change!! Although, you can change them back to the traditional settings. 

But I have read in some reviews that this year FIFA has finally overtaken Konami or at least closed the gap. So this year I must say, this you can try FIFA 09 and you wont be disappointed!!! 

The main thing is that FIFA do not spend much stress on FIFA as they do on the other franchise like NHL, NBA and especially Madden. Those games are next to being flawless!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ You can't recognize Frank Lampard in PES 2009???  

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00449/Frank_Lampard_449106a.jpg *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/pes20092008-10-1715-22-31-68.jpg


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Feb 4, 2009)

I meant in the pic above. Not this one. I have played both. So, i'm expressing my opinion. If you dont agree then thats your choice. Cause i certainly didnt recognize him.


----------



## wowitsmrinal (Feb 4, 2009)

if you have been playing fifa for years, you'll just hate pes (and vice versa). i'll suggest FIFA 09 - the console versions obviously smack the competition while the PC one has much better graphix than fifa 08


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 4, 2009)

*@hell_storm2006:* No problem, mate!! I was a FIFA fanboy but now I've crossed the great divide.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 4, 2009)

FIFA 09, FTW.

If u have probs deciding, play both na!


----------



## Ei8t (Feb 4, 2009)

PES 09 on PC is Next Gen(360 Port) and has 100 times better graphics than Fifa 09 on PC. Its is heavily optimised (runs on Intel GMA X3100 !) . Fifa 09 Graphics are horrible on the PC .EA always release the same FIFA(engine + gameplay) every year with some minor graphical change and updated team roster. I had high hopes from FIFA 09(PC) but was ......

One feature thing about PES is that when u control a star player(CR7, Messi, Ronaldinho etc) u feel like you are controlling a special player with better dribbling , shooting etc abilities...In Fifa every player feels the same. The running animation of the players in PES needs a hell a lot of improvement.......dey look like drumsticks in Replays.

I didnt like PES09 when i played for the 1st time but loved it after playing a few more weeks 

FIFA 09 on the PS3/X360 is miles ahead(light years) ahead of FIFA PC....Even Fifa 08 on  PS3/X360 is better than FIFA PC although it looks a bit ugly (pixelated)


----------



## wowitsmrinal (Feb 4, 2009)

Ei8t said:


> In Fifa every player feels the same. Th



Not true. Try tackling with Drogba


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Feb 12, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> FIFA 09, FTW.
> 
> If u have probs deciding, play both na!



Ended up doing just that ... But ll take my own sweet time to get used to PES 2009

Now i have another Question to those who play FIFA 09

*FIFA 09 Mods*

Which one of the mods is  best for FIFA 09 in terms of 
->Ease of installation
->Bugs removed/introduced
->significant Changes introduced  [Gameplay,player skins,Crowd chants,New stadium etc etc]
optional
->If possible should not prohibit online play

 if you have installed any mods and you like it pls let me know 

Here are a few i came across ....Have nt used them yet , so would like some feedback on them

1.  *www.sweetpatch.tv/index.cfm?articleid=2974

2. *www.soccergaming.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156227

3.  *www.fifa4fans.de/news/shownews_e.php?shownews=395

4.  *forums.electronicarts.co.uk/fifa-09-pc/349627-must-have-patches-mods-fifa-09-a.html

NOTE : i would prefer patches that are big packages and easy to install ..... Stressing on stability , dont want crashes to ruin my current installation


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Feb 12, 2009)

Search filefront.com. They have a large database of FIFA patches. I usually get my patches from them. Although I haven't installed any patch for FIFA 09, so cant really give you any info.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Feb 12, 2009)

As far as i know there is just one official FIFA patch and it does nt really add much in terms of gameplay or visuals .....

i was actually refering to unofficial patches .... community devoloped mods

New stadiums , more accurate player faces , cut scenes [like national anthems and stuff] ..... you can even change the intro video 

look at the links i have provided for more info 

The official FIFA patches really have nothing in them .....

some mods may end u corrupting some of the game files ... so wanted some feedbacks from people who have used it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 12, 2009)

I haven't experimented with FIFA 09, so I can't really comment on those patches...


----------

